# Turbo Sim + iPhone + Rogers = working



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

It has been confirmed over at hackintosh. This is great news. See link below:

Turbo Sim + iPhone + Rogers = working - Hackint0sh

For anyone that managed to get the turbo sim before it was sold out - lucky for you.
I will be waiting for them to get more stock BUT this is still unbelievable news!!


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone have an extra turbo sim they would be willing to sell?? the store that sold them is sold out and has shut down their e-store!!

What to do??


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

How hard was it? Does you tube work too?

Guy


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I haven't actually done it to my phone but it has been confirmed to work by more than one source. I've read over the steps and it doesn't look that easy - at least for me anyways!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm havinga lot of trouble registering at Hackintosh for some reason. Can someone please PM me as I'd like to buy a supersim card.. or whatever I need to get this to work. I'd also like to pay someone to do this for me as well... as my techie knowledge in this area is practically zero!

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

they're sold out of the cards


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

... I see the phone bills skyrocketing here...the data rates are gonna kill us.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Is there only one company in the world that makes these cards?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

looks that way!


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

*I really want the turbo sim. Can anyone advise me of were I can get one and for them to install?*


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I to am desperate for a turbo sim. (as I write this on my iPhone!) I find it hard to believe that only one company makes them. And they sold out in a day... How many were on hand 100? Yes im bitter but I would love to make a call on my iPhone! K now Im just rambling because iPhone typing is fun


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I should get mine today or Monday, and will report. 

Some people are paying $1000 per TurboSim now!!! Crazy!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

incredibly jealous. and can't wait to see if it works with your iphone.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

It will work - it's been confirmed by at least 5-6 people.

Damn I wish I bought one with I had the chance!!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

if anyone happens to have an extra turbo sim by the way and looking to make some extra cash by selling it to me... please PM me!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I cant believe how crazy people are and willing to pay to unlock the phone. I love apple just as much, but c'mon... lol.. you'll only be the cool guy around town for a few days... then everyone will have them..


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

A G note for a sim???! Ok this is getting out of hand fast.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Duramax said:


> A G note for a sim???! Ok this is getting out of hand fast.


Not when you consider what many would have paid for a bloated AT&T (roaming) plan or the priveledge of operating an iphone on networks outside the US that may not (never?) see the phone. 

That said, I ordered my TurboSim on Tuesday and won't see it probably for days now. Very chaotic situation.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont' understand why the data rates will "kill" anyone. If the phone uses wifi, then why will it affect phone service or usage? My friend (for example) is using his unlocked iphone for emails, web surfing etc until he actually activates it to rogers.

Could someone explain?


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

If anyone does get it working please update us on functionality (youtube, SMS, voicemail alerts etc...). Also if someone does know how to get TurboSims feel free to PM me I'm in.

Guy


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Sean.Perrin said:


> I dont' understand why the data rates will "kill" anyone. If the phone uses wifi, then why will it affect phone service or usage? My friend (for example) is using his unlocked iphone for emails, web surfing etc until he actually activates it to rogers.
> 
> Could someone explain?


iPhone surfs the web/email/etc. two ways - by wifi (free, or paid hotspot) or by using the data service from the carrier (Rogers in Canada for instance). Rogers charges ridiculous fees for data services. If you don't/can't turn off the data service & try to surf when you're not hooked up to a wifi network, you'll need a second mortgage to pay your Rogers bill. Your friend should be careful if or when he activates it with rogers.


----------



## djlightning13 (Sep 2, 2007)

i had a question, is there a way to unlock the phone with software, then put any sim card in such as rogers or fido, etc??? just wondering, if i really need to get the turbo sim. and wait for ever.....


----------



## HAK (Aug 29, 2007)

djlightning13 said:


> i had a question, is there a way to unlock the phone with software, then put any sim card in such as rogers or fido, etc??? just wondering, if i really need to get the turbo sim. and wait for ever.....


So far there are three methods for you to use any SIM.
1) Silvercard method (you need a V1 sim, and its hard to find)
2) Turbo SIM (if you are lucky enough to order when Bladox opened the shop for it or you can buy in hackint0sh.org flea market or ebay). It involved cutting your ATT sim card and your final sim card. Easiest of three methods. Benefits are that the most harm you can do is wreck the ATT card and/or the Turbo SIM and/or your own sim.
3) Geohot's Hardware unlock. The hardest to do of all unlocks. Involves opening your iPhone and shorting a circuit with pinpoint precision while running a command from terminal (among other previous steps). Down side is you could brick your phone at worst and at best you would nick or scratch your back cover. Recommend an experience guy to do it. Welcome to Bongo Wireless does it for $150.00

With any of these methods, no guarantee that Apple won't circumvent the unlock with a firmware update.

Hope that helps.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

That bongo option doesn't look too bad as they seem to take responsibility if they screw your phone up. I think I may go that way.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

I picked mine up from Bongo today. Everything works great.You cannot even tell the case was opened.

Very professional job

Money well spent!!!!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

There is a 4th way....

PPL have been waiting for the s/w unlock from these guys for over 1 week now. Was due to drop, but they had to stall due to apparent legal issues (selling to end users). They are now ready to roll out to resellers apparently. 

Their s/w unlock was endorsed wholly by Engadget a few weeks back.

World has been waiting ever since. 

This is the one that I have my eyes on... 

The supplier will apparently post a how-to video in the next day or so to confirm the ease of use and install of the hack. 

H!


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Never gonna happen.All B.S.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

is anyone aware of a way to disable browsing when not hooked to wifi (or is anyone working on this?) so that you won't get high $ charges from rogers - the same applies when an at+t user goes over seas. would seem like a worthwhile option.


----------



## HAK (Aug 29, 2007)

viffer said:


> is anyone aware of a way to disable browsing when not hooked to wifi (or is anyone working on this?) so that you won't get high $ charges from rogers - the same applies when an at+t user goes over seas. would seem like a worthwhile option.


Well for Rogers SIM cards, just enter wrong setting on the Edge Settings, and your iPhone won't connect via Edge.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

FIDO or ROGERS can disable EDGE if that is what you want!!


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

kydee6039 said:


> FIDO or ROGERS can disable EDGE if that is what you want!!


i still want email - I just don't want to be browsing on rogers unless its intentional


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

for those of you who have a 4gb model, do you find that it's enough space?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

nutsngum said:


> for those of you who have a 4gb model, do you find that it's enough space?


Haven't used it enough to tell you but I have 1400 pictures loaded and a small amount of music and I have about 3GB's left.


----------



## djlightning13 (Sep 2, 2007)

HAK said:


> So far there are three methods for you to use any SIM.
> 1) Silvercard method (you need a V1 sim, and its hard to find)
> 2) Turbo SIM (if you are lucky enough to order when Bladox opened the shop for it or you can buy in hackint0sh.org flea market or ebay). It involved cutting your ATT sim card and your final sim card. Easiest of three methods. Benefits are that the most harm you can do is wreck the ATT card and/or the Turbo SIM and/or your own sim.
> 3) Geohot's Hardware unlock. The hardest to do of all unlocks. Involves opening your iPhone and shorting a circuit with pinpoint precision while running a command from terminal (among other previous steps). Down side is you could brick your phone at worst and at best you would nick or scratch your back cover. Recommend an experience guy to do it. Welcome to Bongo Wireless does it for $150.00
> ...


yeah it did, i just have to get an iphone first. anyone in edmonton who knows how??? or someone in the us who can mail one up???


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

What is the likelihood of these methods not working anymore a firmware update from now?


----------



## BiggJon (Mar 14, 2006)

Once a phone is hacked can the Turbo SIM be used by another phone, Or is it then locked to the hacked iPhone?

Jon


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

BiggJon said:


> Once a phone is hacked can the Turbo SIM be used by another phone, Or is it then locked to the hacked iPhone?
> 
> Jon


I've been wondering the same. Just need another iPhone to try it on.


----------



## BiggJon (Mar 14, 2006)

MACinist - Check PM


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

BiggJon said:


> Once a phone is hacked can the Turbo SIM be used by another phone, Or is it then locked to the hacked iPhone?
> 
> Jon



I'm not 100% certain but my impression of the Turbo SIM is that it is a way of combining the AT&T SIM and your carriers SIM into one, as for it being locked to that hacked iPhone I am not 100% certain but if you were to use it on another then your current iPhone would have no SIM (if I am understanding the process correctly - could be WAAAY off base here)...


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Just in case that this might work; I got my iphone on Friday and I was wondering if anyone here has a Turbo Sim they would want to get rid of for a reasonable price.


----------



## shawnstevenclarke (Sep 11, 2007)

*iPhone Rogers Bill*

Hey everyone, I'm about to unlock and activate my new iPhone on Rogers,I'm just wondering if there's anyone out there that had had they're iPhone on Rogers long enough to get a bill? I'm just wondering what amount of data usage would be considered reasonalble? I'm planning on getting the 200MG package from Rogers along with a 35$-50$ voice plan. Anyone have any answers for me? 

Thanks everyone

Z


----------



## shawnstevenclarke (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, but can you answer this, things like GoogleMaps/Weather/Stocks/YouTube on Rogers they must be using data correct? If so does anyone have any idea of what the average user would use on Edge per month?


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

shawnstevenclarke said:


> Ok, but can you answer this, things like GoogleMaps/Weather/Stocks/YouTube on Rogers they must be using data correct? If so does anyone have any idea of what the average user would use on Edge per month?


Yes, you'll need the data plans to use anything over EDGE.

You will burn through 100meg easily with google maps and youtube apps.

My co-worker used 800mb in the first month with his iPhone over edge only.

$100 is 100meg's on rogers, $5 per meg after that, so get ready for a fat bill. (That's only if you have a business plan)

Consumer plan's have very few options for data.

Monthly Fee Data Included Additional Data Usage / KB
$5.00 5MB 3¢
$10.00 10MB 3¢


----------



## arogersguy (Sep 13, 2007)

*What!?*

Hey, I was just looking for some EDGE settings on Rogers to setup an iPhone that my coworker just bought, and I found this forum. I wanted to correct the information htdub posted. I work at Rogers Wireless in Toronto so I know what I'm talking about.

You can get any data plan added to your account, even if you're not a business customer:

$15-1.5MB; 25-3MB; 40-7MB; 60-25MB; 100-200MB; 210-500MB.

or go for a Voice & Data package:

$45 150 daytime mins, unlimited eve/wkn, unlim incoming calls, 3MB data.
$55 for the same +100 daytime mins
$75 350 daytime, unlim eve/wkn 7MB (no unlim incoming)
$90 for same as $75, 25 MB.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## potato (Sep 12, 2007)

Urgh... When will Rogers become non-outrageous? The Americans have $30 unlimited (or was it $40?) and here we are with $210 (TWO HUNDRED AND TEN!) for a paltry 500MB.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

arogersguy said:


> Hey, I was just looking for some EDGE settings on Rogers to setup an iPhone that my coworker just bought, and I found this forum. I wanted to correct the information htdub posted. I work at Rogers Wireless in Toronto so I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> You can get any data plan added to your account, even if you're not a business customer:
> 
> ...


Wow, I guess your in sales.  

$40 for 7mb is such a great deal compared to $10 for 10mb. :yikes:


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

potato said:


> The Americans have $30 unlimited (or was it $40?)


Actually it's $20 unlimited with AT&T. Sucks to be us.


----------



## potato (Sep 12, 2007)

See, I can buy the whole "Canada is smaller thus we pay more" thing - but the difference between $20 and $210+ is so immense that there's no way anybody can NOT call shenanigans on this whole racket.

Holding back the economy by charging ludicrous prices (merely by having a government-granted monopoly) ought to be illegal. Reducing wireless access prices encourages a huge number of related industries to grow, but of course as usual nobody in the government will ever step in to break up this whole scam.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

ThomasPurves.com » Canada Worse than 3rd World Countries when it comes to Mobile Data Access


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

potato said:


> Urgh... When will Rogers become non-outrageous? The Americans have $30 unlimited (or was it $40?) and here we are with $210 (TWO HUNDRED AND TEN!) for a paltry 500MB.


Oligopoly: Bell, Rogers and Telus. Does not look good for us.


----------

